# Master Wong



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone know or train with this guy?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w9tKNWIqyM&feature=channel

Been working my way through his 60 short lessons, interesting stuff.

What do we think?


----------



## matsu (Sep 17, 2009)

i quite like his stuff.i think he over complicates certain moves,really bends the economy of motion rules we should follow,probably for the tube "wow" factor but some of his stuff i like.and will intergrate into my repetoire if sifu doesnt actually show me similar or beta.
and he definatly is a funny fella.he cracks me up with some of his sayings!!.... id put money on fact he talks proppa posh when he is not on camera tho.
i,ll keep watching!

matsu


----------



## bully (Sep 17, 2009)

He makes me laugh too, found his sayings pretty funny.

Seems like a gas, wouldnt mind training with him.

Agree with you about stretching things a bit but always good to have different ideas etc for practice.


----------



## matsu (Sep 17, 2009)

we dont do some of the drills ive seen on youtube and from here very often
 this week we did alaap drill with a different sifu who couldnt believe none of us had never been shown what he thought was an old favorite within the club. so i,m sure there are loads ive never seen and if i can accumlate more info i should have better training now just to win the lottery so i can give up work and train for 2 hours every day.
yeesh!
matsu


----------



## Domino (Sep 21, 2009)

He makes me laugh too, very funny guy, good training methods, 
could listen to him talk for hours, turned his back yard into a training school, impressive.
His style of wing chun is adapted I think.
www.masterwongsystem.com


----------



## wingerjim (Mar 13, 2017)

My 3 thoughts on him are this, he does not list or speak about his lineage unless I am missing something, so I find this odd as most WC practitioners like to list on their websites or talk about their lineage. Second he is a funny guy like many have stated and he is entertaining, but I actually do not think he represents "traditional" WC very well at all as his style is very hard and nontraditional. I do have to give him some credit form making what appears to be a good living selling videos and on-line training. For those of you out there that are thinking about learning WC on-line, save your money because you cannot learn MA online. It is a physical art that requires direction, feedback, and tactile training you just cannot get online. Now having said that, you can learn mentally online and through videos and books to help compliment your personal instruction in a school, but you cannot learn WC at home by yourself in front of a PC or TV. Just cannot be done!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 13, 2017)

wingerjim said:


> My 3 thoughts on him are this, he does not list or speak about his lineage unless I am missing something, so I find this odd as most WC practitioners like to list on their websites or talk about their lineage. Second he is a funny guy like many have stated and he is entertaining, but I actually do not think he represents "traditional" WC very well at all as his style is very hard and nontraditional. I do have to give him some credit form making what appears to be a good living selling videos and on-line training. For those of you out there that are thinking about learning WC on-line, save your money because you cannot learn MA online. It is a physical art that requires direction, feedback, and tactile training you just cannot get online. Now having said that, you can learn mentally online and through videos and books to help compliment your personal instruction in a school, but you cannot learn WC at home by yourself in front of a PC or TV. Just cannot be done!


Serious necromancy there, wingerjim!


----------



## Taan (Apr 19, 2017)

Yeah, I like the guy. At first found him funny, but find it too ott now.

I love master wong's heavy use of the elbows. It seems to be taboo in many gyms in oz. But I love it


----------



## anerlich (Apr 22, 2017)

His choke escapes are not great, don't mind the rest of his stuff.


----------



## DanT (Apr 22, 2017)

He does pan nam Wing Chun.


----------

